# Ihr



## New-Member (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Wowler,

Vorne weg gesagt sollte sein, das ich WoW schon länger nicht mehr spiele, diesen Thread aber am passensten hier finde.

Und zwar geht es darum, dass ihr ein Bild von euch aus dem RL und eins eures Main Chars uploaded, damit die andern die Ähnlichkeit vergleichen können und vielleicht dazu sagen ob man diese Person in dem Char wieder sieht oder eben nicht.

Sprich die aufgabe der Community ist es, zu sagen ob der Mensch im RL zu der Klasse/ dem Volk passt, das er gewählt hat.

Am besten sind dazu Bilder geeignet die euch und den Charakter frontal zeigen.

Ich mach gleich mal den Anfang.

Edit: Für alle die den Thread neu lesen, hier meine Bilder

Ich: http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/540/59449863.jpg

Char: http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/8404/meindwarf.jpg


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt am zweifeln, ob ein Thread mit Bildern der Spieler hinter den WoW Charakteren nicht in heillosen Spam und unschöne Beleidigungen ausarten würde. An sich finde ich die Idee ganz nett, allerdings haben mir die ersten Beiträge purer und konzentrierter Sinnlosigkeit, die ich schon entfernen musste, Recht gegeben. Trotzdem bin ich bereit mich auf einen Versuch einzulassen, wenn der Thread ernsthaft und seriös geführt und nicht von Störern heimgesucht wird (die dann entsprechend bestraft werden).


----------



## New-Member (1. Juni 2009)

Ich lad jetzt einfach hoch und dann schau ich wie es weiter geht...

Und bitte lasst das flamen, wenn ihr angst habt eure Bilder hoch zu laden, dann lasst es doch einfach.

Ich: http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/540/59449863.jpg

Char: http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/8404/meindwarf.jpg 

Der screenshot ist älter, spiel halt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRohen (1. Juni 2009)

Wieso muss so etwas immer im Gespamme ausarten?
Wenn ihr kein Interesse daran habt mitzumachen, dann lasst es doch einfach, oder seht euch die Bilder von den anderen an!!!

Mein Char:

http://s4b.directupload.net/images/090601/lkhrqurb.jpg


Ich:

http://s5b.directupload.net/images/090601/biwpd9n2.jpg


Ist zwar schon ein klein wenig her mein Bild, aber ist ja egal


----------



## Lillyan (1. Juni 2009)

Spam entfernt. Entweder ihr macht mit oder ihr laßt es einfach. Weitere Spamversuche werden verwarnt werden. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Céraa (1. Juni 2009)

ohne witz   xRohen...die ähnlichkeit is doch beabsichitig, oder? xD
gleich bis auf die augen...sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw....bei mir gibts keine ähnlichkeit  mit meinem char...hab weder nen fetten bart wie mein zwerg....noch seh ich aus wie einer von meinen tausenden gnomen-chars...aber ich hab n großen hammer wie mein pala xDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juni 2009)

Céraa schrieb:


> ohne witz   xRohen...die ähnlichkeit is doch beabsichitig, oder? xD
> gleich bis auf die augen...sehr nice
> 
> 
> ...



xDDD wie geil ^^ 

hab zurzeit kein bild von mir =( aber mein taure hat doch ne gewisse ähnlichkeit mit mir ^^


----------



## Runus (1. Juni 2009)

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit =P

Posermäßig! xD

Normal

Mein Mage


----------



## Anduris (2. Juni 2009)

Runus schrieb:


> Da mach ich doch auch mal mit =P
> 
> Posermäßig! xD
> 
> ...


haha gar keine Ähnlichkeit^^
aber die Haare von deinem Mage sind schon ein wenig ggg g ggggg..


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Juni 2009)

Jetzt bin ich mal dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich: http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_ichnachtelfep...fe4jpg.jpg.html

Char: http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_hotgoblinchar...a29jpg.jpg.html


Na kann man doch sehen was wir gemeinsam haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Das bin wirklich ich!


----------



## Darkfire936 (2. Juni 2009)

Ja irgendwas aber ich komme nicht drauf.

Hab momentan kein Bild von mir -_-


----------



## Kalmur (2. Juni 2009)

Hab zwar leider grad keine Bilder, aber xRohen bei dir gibts echt Ähnlichkeiten^^


----------



## xRohen (2. Juni 2009)

Also das ist definitiv unbeabsichtigt XD

Spiel enfach gern Blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Hotgoblin:

Also irgendwo da ist eine Ähnlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich find sie nicht, könnte vielleicht auch an der Uhrzeit liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Runus:

*hüstel* Da seh ich aber keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (2. Juni 2009)

Ich: http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_DSC00554bc2f2941JPG.jpg.html


Char: http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_WoWScrnShot06...f44jpg.jpg.html

oder: http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_WoWScrnShot06...e51jpg.jpg.html


Beim zweiten Bild ist die Ähnlichkeit verblüffend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn mein Char zu viel feiert, muss er sich übergeben xD
Genau wie ich^^


----------



## Rob Knopf (2. Juni 2009)

Nette Idee! Beim Rohen is definitiv ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu sehen.
Hier mal meine Fotos (ich sehe da TOTAL die Ähnlichkeit) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Char: http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2813/wowscr...60209021540.jpg

Und hier ich: http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/6756/02376.jpg


----------



## S.E.Lain (2. Juni 2009)

Ich spiel zwar nich mehr aber pics gibts noch ^^

Hier Char: http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_WoWScrnShot04...2a1jpg.jpg.html

Ich: http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_Foto65506906242jpg.jpg.html


----------



## CypherGirl (2. Juni 2009)

Me: http://www.abload.de/img/meeemb3x.png (bischen länger her, war auf einem Event) Für ein aktuelleres siehe links. *g*

Mein Char: http://www.abload.de/img/wowscrnshot_060209_033rlrm.jpg ...Kaum änlichkeit. *grinst*

x
CypherG.


----------



## XxXMatzeXxX (2. Juni 2009)

bis auf die Haare, fast wie aus dem gesicht geschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Juni 2009)

XxXMatzeXxX schrieb:


> bis auf die Haare, fast wie aus dem gesicht geschnitten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Okay Hautfarbe und Augen sind anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub ich bin der einzige WoW Zwerg mit Seiten Scheitel.

Im Rl habe ich auch mittelange blonde haare zur Seite, nur keinen Scheitel.


----------



## Thelive (2. Juni 2009)

Moin .....

mein Char 
http://www.imagesup.de/picture.php?code=yqt9hwaf7j6xfrzsfpnw

and me 

Bild Hosted bei ImagesUp.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (2. Juni 2009)

Erneut Spam entfernt...


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (2. Juni 2009)

Ich:
http://nightred.de/bilder/kata09/kata0902.html

Char:
http://nightred.de/bilder/wow/wow07.html


----------



## New-Member (2. Juni 2009)

Hi,
Ich wollt mich bei denen bedanken, die echt mitmachen und los werden wie verblüffend die Ähnlichkeit bei einige ndoch ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke,
Gruß.
New


----------



## New-Member (2. Juni 2009)

Ach und den dank an die Admins und alle anderen, die sich darum kümmern, das dieser Thread nicht zu gemüllt wird, vergessen. Danke!


----------



## Mitzy (2. Juni 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Ich:
> http://nightred.de/bilder/kata09/kata0902.html
> 
> Char:
> http://nightred.de/bilder/wow/wow07.html



Ähnlichkeit ist aufjedenfall vorhanden^^

Ich glaube, ich muss später mal ein Bild von mir finden... wo ich...hmmm...halbwegs nüchtern erscheine *räusper, lach*


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (2. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich ist die Ähnlichkeit sogar noch größer, weil mein Char jetzt auch einen Ziegenbart hat. ^^

Und eigentlich habe ich auch braune Haare in echt, sehen nur schwarz aus wegen dem Gel.


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

hmmm... 

mein Bild siehe MyBuffed-Profil, ein Bild von meinen Chars hab ich auf der Arbeit grad nicht zur Hand. Aber auch ohne direkten Vergleich: ich spiel eine Taurenfrau und nen Troll... ich hoffe, ihr glaubt mir, dass da nicht mehr Ähnlichkeit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allein schon die Größe, ich bin 1,54m. Also maximal ein halber Troll/Taure.

ok, vom Troll ist der leicht bekiffte Ausdruck dabei, aber ich hab da nur etwas getrunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> ok, vom Troll ist der leicht bekiffte Ausdruck dabei, aber ich hab nur etwas getrunken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also der Troll sähe mit deinen Haaren sicher genial aus... geht da was beim Frisör?

Bin gerade im Büro und habe weder von meinem Char noch von mir ein Bild hier... aber ich spiele einen Ork-Schamanen und habe im realen keinerlei Ähnlichkeit. Der ein oder andere Untote Char rennt auch noch bei mir rum, aber Ähnlichkeiten kann ich da auch net so ganz erkennen.


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

hab da leider nix gefunden, aber ich suche noch... immo hat er den dicken Trollzopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Juni 2009)

XxXMatzeXxX schrieb:


> bis auf die Haare, fast wie aus dem gesicht geschnitten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man definiere den satz "aus dem gesicht geschnitten" mn sollte meinen es könnte schmerzhaft sein,
in bezug auf den thread XD


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Juni 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Ich:
> http://nightred.de/bilder/kata09/kata0902.html
> 
> Char:
> http://nightred.de/bilder/wow/wow07.html


also bei deinem "ich" bild sollte man meinen dein t set stimmt nicht ganz ist evtl auch von früherrer zeit^^


----------



## Heydu (2. Juni 2009)

ich werde euch die meisten meiner Chars heute Abend "vorstellen" und zeigen, nach wem ich sie so aussehen lies, wie sie jetzt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (2. Juni 2009)

Ingame: http://img51.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...52609113755.jpg
RL: http://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0456cyr.jpg
Naja, nicht besonders viel Gemeinsamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micro(welle) (2. Juni 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Ingame: http://img51.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...52609113755.jpg
> RL: http://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0456cyr.jpg
> Naja, nicht besonders viel Gemeinsamkeit
> 
> ...


Ähmm wo kann ich dein interface downloaden ? find das net mehr.
Aber du hast recht wirklich viel gemeinsamkeit habt ihr nicht.


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

HMM =) hier zwei Bilder von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ME:  Das bin ich =)



Mein Char:   Das ist mein Char =)


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2009)

Hm... ich hab schon des öfteren gehört mein Char und ich hätten eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit! Da ich nen Untoten spiele trau ich mich ja garnicht hier reinzuposten! *g*

Ok, ich werds am Mittwoch morgen machen falls der Thread bis dort noch existiert! oO


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

deine Links tuns bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (2. Juni 2009)

Micro(welle) schrieb:


> Ähmm wo kann ich dein interface downloaden ? find das net mehr.
> Aber du hast recht wirklich viel gemeinsamkeit habt ihr nicht.


Da gibts das Interface: http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info9175-RothUI.html
(Die Leisten Links sind die G15 Buttons).


----------



## Morcan (2. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7840:Unbenannt.JPG]


Ich hab mich und meine beiden Mains mal auf ein Bild gequetscht ^^


----------



## Namir (2. Juni 2009)

Runus schrieb:


> Da mach ich doch auch mal mit =P
> 
> Posermäßig! xD
> 
> ...



Nach den ersten 2 Bildern dachte ich beim dritten Bild: Da muss ein Untoter kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nö, nur wieder so ein Blutelf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selber hab ich grad keine Bilder zur Verfügung, da meine HD vor kurzem weggestorben ist, vielleicht später dann.
Zudem hab ich auch sehr viele Charaktere und darunter auch weibliche in denen ich mich nicht so direkt wiedererkennen kann :-P


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> deine Links tuns bei mir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Esda wem meinst du? ^^


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

dich ^^ ich dachte ich bin schnell genug ohne Antwortbutton... da hat sich aber wer dazwischen gemogelt.


----------



## Taroth (2. Juni 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Me: http://www.abload.de/img/meeemb3x.png (bischen länger her, war auf einem Event) Für ein aktuelleres siehe links. *g*
> 
> Mein Char: http://www.abload.de/img/wowscrnshot_060209_033rlrm.jpg ...Kaum änlichkeit. *grinst*
> 
> ...




Ich glaub da will ich net nur den Char mal kennen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

AChso ok xD
Warte ich machs hier auf nem Bild nur for u =) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum hat eigentlich anscheinend die Hälfte der männlichen WoW-Spielern nen Mützentick? ^^


----------



## Belsina5 (2. Juni 2009)

tolle aktion
ich und meine zwerg jägerin (ein herz für zwerge^^)
ja ich mag zwerge sehr gerne  vorallem ihre geschichte

habe beide fotos zusammen gepackt:

ich & mein char


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Foto ist sehr alt.
Seit 2 Jahren schon (und so alt ist das Bild)^^ trag ich keine Cap mehr und wenn dann halt andere ^^
Aber ich find wir haben ne ähnlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

ähm... ihr habt beide Ohren, Nase und Augen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> ähm... ihr habt beide Ohren, Nase und Augen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jahaaaaaa ist doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat net jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Laodà (2. Juni 2009)

Find ich super mutig von euch und ein toller thread^^ da sieht man mal wer hinter dem char steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe..so das wäre ich dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein char (mein liebligs twink^^)

und ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hab einen Tick mit´m Bart *schmunzel* Und für alles, wo die Gesellschaft stirnrunzelnd den Kopf schütteln würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Laodà: Das ist sich schon fast zu ähnlich- das macht mich Angst *lach*


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> jahaaaaaa ist doch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was für leute kennst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mitzy schrieb:


> Und für alles, wo die Gesellschaft stirnrunzelnd den Kopf schütteln würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Details pls.


----------



## Laodà (2. Juni 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> @Laodà: Das ist sich schon fast zu ähnlich- das macht mich Angst *lach*



haha^^ ja fehlen nur noch spitzige lange ohren und blondes haar xD


----------



## LyQ (2. Juni 2009)

Soooo ^^ 
Da mach ich doch gleich mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Main : http://s1b.directupload.net/file/d/1813/lfjrwdnj_jpg.htm


Und ich : http://s6b.directupload.net/file/d/1813/sunlnh8s_jpg.htm




(:


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> was für leute kennst du denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach so einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Ohne Nase herumlaufen (Bestes Beispiel >>>> M.J.   xD )



Laodà schrieb:


> haha^^ ja fehlen nur noch spitzige lange ohren und blondes haar xD




Mach dir Keine Sorgen das kommt auch noch =)
Du bist ja noch in dem Alter wo alles anfängt richtig zu wachsen XD

Und ein kleiner Tipp von mir am Rande:
Wenn die Ohren nicht zu spitz werden einfach zurecht Schneiden ;D Das hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (2. Juni 2009)

Hab grad keine Bilder zur Hand.
Aber genau wie mein Char verwandel ich mich gern in eine Eule.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRohen (2. Juni 2009)

Laodà schrieb:


> Find ich super mutig von euch und ein toller thread^^ da sieht man mal wer hinter dem char steckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



o_O

Siehst ja genauso aus wie dein Char.

Schonmal dran gedacht dir iwie Elfenöhrchen machen zu lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Alle anderen: Find die Beteiligung super und dass es nicht mehr wie am Anfang im Spam ausartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

xRohen schrieb:


> o_O
> 
> @Alle anderen: Find die Beteiligung super und dass es nicht mehr wie am Anfang im Spam ausartet
> 
> ...




Tjia wir sind auch gebildet ein wenig... ok ein bisschen.. ...
hmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ist echt toll so machen die Therads auf Fun ohne das es sofort Eskaliert oder ders gleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICh hab euch alle lieb =)


----------



## Laodà (2. Juni 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> Mach dir Keine Sorgen das kommt auch noch =)
> Du bist ja noch in dem Alter wo alles anfängt richtig zu wachsen XD



^^da machst du mir grad hoffnungen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

Laodà schrieb:


> ^^da machst du mir grad hoffnungen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tu ich .. sry war nicht meine Absicht xD
Aber was wenn deine Ohren wie Segelohren aussehen und nicht wie die von der Blutelfin.^^ hmmmmmmmm... xD Komisch.. xD


----------



## Mitzy (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> (...)
> Details pls.



Sagen wir so, während andere peinlich genau jeden Tag Ihren Bart aus´s minimalste stutzen um einen möglichst glamurösen Effekt zu erzielen- lasse ich Ihn wachsen, schaue wie es wirkt und schneide Ihn jenachdem ab...
Ich erinnere mich... 18 Geburtstag... Richtig schöner Bart- und dann mit Freunden Unsinn machen... Bis mich jmd. ansprach, ob ich meine "Kinder" mal in Zaum halten kann *räusper*
Theoretisch müsste ich irgendwo noch ein Bild von mir haben, wenn auch ein altes...



Laodà schrieb:


> haha^^ ja fehlen nur noch spitzige lange ohren und blondes haar xD



Anspitzer/ Messer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das blonde Haar kriegen wir auch noch hin- ansonsten in die SOnne und ausbleichen *grins*
Dank modernster Medizin ist doch alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

# Char: 
http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/266171/...size_3/noi1.jpg 
(mit Pferdeschwanz - hatte sonst immer offene Haare, hab davon aber leider grade keine Screenshot da (; )

# Moi: 
http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/266171/...3646882075l.jpg
(früheres Buffed Profil Bild)

http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/266171/...?rdn=1243939399
(momentanes Buffed Profil Bild)


----------



## Morcan (2. Juni 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> Aber was wenn deine Ohren wie Segelohren aussehen und nicht wie die von der Blutelfin.^^ hmmmmmmmm... xD Komisch.. xD



Ohren "wachsen" übrigens bis zum Lebensende...bei Prinz Charles sieht man das Resultat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cylierie (2. Juni 2009)

Also im algemeinen finde ich es eine witzige idee,ich persönlich sehe als char absolut anders aus als im realife . Aber mal so ganz im ernst....besonders viele möglichkeiten einem char aussehen zu verleihen das er mir ähnelt hab ich auch nicht. Sa warte ich noch auf Aion , bei dem spiel kann man dann tatsächlich sich selbst als char basteln....vorausgesetzt man hat die geduld dafür *g*

Mfg Cylie


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ohren "wachsen" übrigens bis zum Lebensende...bei Prinz Charles sieht man das Resultat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaaaa ^^ cool etwas schlauer geworden wusste ich vorher nicht.
XD ja, wieso er nicht abhebt wenn durchzuch kommt verstehe ich bis heute nicht -.- xD xD


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

Cylierie schrieb:


> Also im algemeinen finde ich es eine witzige idee,ich persönlich sehe als char absolut anders aus als im realife . Aber mal so ganz im ernst....besonders viele möglichkeiten einem char aussehen zu verleihen das er mir ähnelt hab ich auch nicht. Sa warte ich noch auf Aion , bei dem spiel kann man dann tatsächlich sich selbst als char basteln....vorausgesetzt man hat die geduld dafür *g*
> 
> Mfg Cylie


Das kann man bei Sims2 auch fast *fg*
Dauert nur auch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (2. Juni 2009)

So, dann muss ich auch mal was uppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Char :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt am zweifeln, ob ein Thread mit Bildern der Spieler hinter den WoW Charakteren nicht in heillosen Spam und unschöne Beleidigungen ausarten würde.



Achwas - wer flamed fliegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achwas - wer flamed fliegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Flamerei verleiht Flüüüüügel *lach* 

;D


Wo bleiben eigentlich die Kommentare zur unverwechselbaren Ähnlichkeit meiner Nacktelfe und mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Flamerei verleiht Flüüüüügel *lach*
> 
> ;D
> 
> ...



Keiner nackt = kein Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (2. Juni 2009)

Boah Xely...wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten...aber grundsätzlich siehst du aus wie von Engeln geschnitzt (ich wisch den Schleim hier nicht weg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Keiner nackt = kein Kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stell sie dir nackt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kannst du auch ein Kommentar abgeben xD


----------



## Mitzy (2. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achwas - wer flamed fliegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss mir gerade verkneifen, als ich gelesen habe "Foren Diktator" nun "Heil Zam!" zu schreiben- verdammt, ich hab´s doch getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Xelyna schrieb:


> (...)
> Wo bleiben eigentlich die Kommentare zur unverwechselbaren Ähnlichkeit meiner Nacktelfe und mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na wenn es dein sein muss... AUSZIEHEN AUSZIEHEN, <dieser Teil ist erst ab 18> Tape machen, und es zufällig ins Internet stellen, woraufhin es jeder lesen kann! Das nennen wir dann... One Game with Xelyna... An was IHr gleich denkt- Schweine!


----------



## xRohen (2. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Keiner nackt = kein Kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (2. Juni 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> Nach den ersten 2 Bildern dachte ich beim dritten Bild: Da muss ein Untoter kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, ich gehöre halt zu den Spielern denen Blutelfen spaß machen =D und sie nicht schwul finden =)


----------



## blaQmind (2. Juni 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> Stell sie dir nackt vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm das mach ich besser nicht^^

und zu mir bild seht ihr ja da links^^
und meine eule sieht aus wie jede andere eule
ähnlichkeit ist gewaltig oder?^^

edit: nachtelfn eule^^


----------



## Shizo. (2. Juni 2009)

@ Xelyna ähnlichkeit ist da...
Aber erstmal NAchtelfen ftw =P

Aber du siehst na klar besser aus als deine Nachtelfin 

*Einmal Schleim wegwischen auf Gang 4! Gang 4!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (2. Juni 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> @ Xelyna ähnlichkeit ist da...
> Aber erstmal NAchtelfen ftw =P
> 
> Aber du siehst na klar besser aus als deine Nachtelfin
> ...



jaja immer diese Schleimer hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw @ Xelyna wirklich hübsch dein Char und du!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NEEEEEIN ich schleime nicht! *Ironie* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Juni 2009)

Genialer Thread, da muss ich auch mal mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich: http://s6b.directupload.net/images/090602/xoubsa2f.jpg (Foto ist schon knapp 1,5 Jahre alt)

Meine 2 Hauptchars : Momentarner Lieblingschar: http://s8b.directupload.net/images/090602/vcjudusa.jpg

                               Alter Main: http://s2b.directupload.net/images/090602/mh8xam5t.jpg

Geniale Ähnlichkeit oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (2. Juni 2009)

Da ich eher auf Brünette stehe unterbreche ich hier mal die Schleimspur für einen Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Xelyna, gewisse Ähnlichkeit besteht, aber dir fehlen wie vielen andern die spitzen Ohren, das Kleid und der Fußball am Stiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Hab leider grade keine Bilder zur Hand, vielleicht kommen später noch welche.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (2. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> ()
> Geniale Ähnlichkeit oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap bis auf die hautfarbe das geschlecht die haare,das gesicht, die hufe,... xD


----------



## Heydu (2. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Flamerei verleiht Flüüüüügel *lach*
> 
> ;D
> 
> ...



hm
grundsätzlich is es so, dass nur teenies nachtelfen als char nehmen^^

/e: böse wörter gehören nicht hierher XD


----------



## Camô (2. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Flamerei verleiht Flüüüüügel *lach*
> 
> ;D
> 
> ...


Wo bleibt denn dein platinblondes Haar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja siehst schon ganz süß aus, aber eindeutig zu jung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bissel Emo bist du auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Chars haben gar keine Ähnlichkeit mit mir, mein Main ist ein alter Druide. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den Haaren her würde ich mich eher wie einen Blutelfen sehen, diese kurze Dragonballfrisur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur sind meine anders gestylt.

Edit: War heute beim Friseur, vorher waren sie zu lang.


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Juni 2009)

http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_Unbenanntae8f84d6bmp.bmp.html <---Mein Char.




http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_InLovingMemor...ddbJPG.jpg.html <==== Ich, jedoch letzten Freitag auf 9mm gekürzt..naja aus Fehlern lernt man xD

Find ich ne echt schöne Threadidee (:


----------



## Rygel (2. Juni 2009)

witziges thema! hätte nicht gedacht, dass doch so viele mitmachen.

ich selbst habe, bis auf die langen haare, keine ähnlichkeit mit meiner jägerin. schön wäre es wenn man die charaktere in zukunft mal individueller gestalten könnte, was gesicht und körper als auch kleidung angeht.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hm
> grundsätzlich is es so, dass nur teenies nachtelfen als char nehmen^^


Ich bin leider Gottes eine 20gerin *g* 

An den spitzen Ohren arbeite ich noch! 
*Schleim-Mob holen geh* puah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/e:


Camô schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn dein platinblondes Haar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Enrage timer: 
..3
..2
..1
Ich..hasse..Emos !!! *_*


----------



## bwcl (2. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich..hasse..Emos !!! *_*



Rassismus ist hier nicht gestattet meine Dame. Du kannst Deine Meinung Für dich Behalten und Niemand hat gesagt das du sie Mögen musst.
Also könntest du deine Äußerung echt sein Lassen. Das interessiert eh niemanden wem und was Du hasst. 
(*sotunalsobesmichinteressierenwürde*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> Rassismus ist hier nicht gestattet meine Dame. Du kannst Deine Meinung Für dich Behalten und Niemand hat gesagt das du sie Mögen musst.
> Also könntest du deine Äußerung echt sein Lassen. Das interessiert eh niemanden wem und was Du hasst.
> (*sotunalsobesmichinteressierenwürde*)
> 
> ...


Wenn man ständig für einen gehalten wird.. auch von einschlägig bekannten Foren-Diktatoren *ZAM pieks* entwickelt man eben eine gewisse... Abneigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal nicht vom Thema abkommen (;

@ _Yo_ : Na das schreit doch eher nach einer Glatze  *fg* ^.^


----------



## Morcan (2. Juni 2009)

Du siehst lustigerweise meiner Freundin zum Verwechseln ähnlich, darum das Geschleime ;P

Hast du vllt. eine verlorengeglaubte Zwillingsschwester? ^^


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> @ _Yo_ : Na das schreit doch eher nach einer Glatze  *fg* ^.^



Das wollte ich eigentlich^^aber irgendwie ist es schon erschreckend was dann zum Vorschein kommt wenn der Mann mit dem Rasierer einmal rübergegangen ist..^^war so "okay erstmal 9mm und dann mal gucken ob noch kürzer"..naja ich lass sie irgendwo dazwischen (:

Aber zum Char würde es natürlich passen. 
Zumal Glatze einfach mal die einzig Akzeptable Undead Frisur ist (:


----------



## Torostrus (2. Juni 2009)

hab leider kein Bild von meinem Char auf Arbeit kann ich aber noch nachreichen wobei ich denke das da nicht viel Ähnlichkeit ist

Icke RL


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Zumal Glatze einfach mal die einzig Akzeptable Undead Frisur ist (:


Für männliche..ja ^^
Hier übrigens meine beiden (noch zu gerade-70-geworden-Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Xelyna: http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/266171/...size_3/xely.jpg
Cevera: http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/266171/...3/cev%20pvp.jpg

Hier stimmt wenigstens die Hautfarbe mit meiner überein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Morcan: Nicht dass ich wüsste ^^


----------



## j4ckass (2. Juni 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Zumal Glatze einfach mal die einzig Akzeptable Undead Frisur ist (:



Stimme ich nicht zu. Kann dir jetzt aber leider keinen Screenshot schicken um das Gegenteil zu beweisen.


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Für männliche..ja ^^
> Hier übrigens meine beiden (noch zu gerade-70-geworden-Zeiten
> 
> 
> ...



*brr* dabei kann man doch so wundervolle Weibliche Undead Gesichter auswählen :///

Versteh echt nicht was Leute an diesen Lederriemen finden^^mein Gildenleader hat die auch^^übelst unattraktiv xD


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

so rein interessehalber: wie kannst du eine Untote insgesamt attraktiv finden? ^^


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> so rein interessehalber: wie kannst du eine Untote insgesamt attraktiv finden? ^^



Guck mal die Gesichter durch da gibt es eins was richtig schön ist. 

Sonst hast du natürlich recht^^


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

es stimmt auf jeden Fall, ein Gesicht ist schon hübsch (das hab ich mit den Lederriemen meiner Untoten auch gegeben *hust*) aber die Knochen und so... die sind doch bah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> so rein interessehalber: wie kannst du eine Untote insgesamt attraktiv finden? ^^


Das geht schon so manche Gruftitrulla sieht da nicht anders aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke einst undead als Main hätte noch gepasst, die jetzige Druidenkuh ist nur genauso dick wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviatt (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde diesen Threat echt toll und würde gerne auch mitmachen. Leider hab ich kein Plan wie ich ein Bild poste, ohne es irgendwo hochzuladen wo ich mich regestrieren muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deswegen hab ich einfach mal das entsprechende Bild als mein Profilbild gemacht. ....
Zu mehr hat´s leider nicht gereicht.    *ist ja schon froh das sie die seltsame Maschine mit interiertem Fernseher und Schreibmaschine anbekommt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Bild von mir ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber es passt irgendwie. 

Lieben Gruß 

Levi


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

hihi, das passt irgendwie schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub, wegen den Haaren und den Grübchen.




mommel schrieb:


> Das geht schon so manche Gruftitrulla sieht da nicht anders aus ^^



buh, lass mich mit Grufties in Ruh ><



Ich warte noch auf den WoW-Char, der wie Christian Bale aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> so rein interessehalber: wie kannst du eine Untote insgesamt attraktiv finden? ^^



so rein Informationshalber: 

natürlich sind die 08/15BarbieBlutelfenBabes eher was fürs Auge wie eine Untote! Nur von der Story her ist das Schicksal eines oder einer Untoten um einiges spektakulärer!

Während jetzte Barbie, äh Verzeihung Blutelfe etwas erzählt von "Ich bin was besonderes!" ist bei den Untoten eines gewiss: Sie haben mal ein Leben als Menschen geführt und wurden durch die Krankheit der Geißel aus allem gerissen was sie mal geliebt haben! Sie wurden verunstaltet, wie Tiere gejagd und haben es letztendlich geschafft sich ihren eigenen Willen wieder anzueigenen (vielleicht deshalb "Wille der Verlassenen"?) Trotzdem wird ihr Leben nie mehr sein wie es mal war. Die Verwandlung läßt sich nicht Rückgängig machen. So führen sie ein untotes dasein unter ihresgleichen. In einer Welt die für jeden anderen ekelhaft oder schrecklich wäre. Ich muß bei Unterstadt immer an "Corpse Pride - Hochzeit mit einer Leiche" denken. Keine Welt die einem Menschen gefallen würde, dennoch sind die Untoten dort für sich glücklich.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> so rein Informationshalber:
> [...]


Huck! Resgahr hat gesprochen (;
btw. find ich Corpse *B*ride auch super ^^


----------



## Sheliak (2. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele zwar kein wow mehr habe aber noch screenies von meinen beiden lieblingschars gefunden

beides zwerge (und ich bin 2.05m groß o.O)

das rl bild ist grade geschossen, etwas veschlafen und ungeduscht in den gammligsten klamotten ever und mit derbem sonnenbrand im gesicht (bin grade erst aus holland wieder da^^)

/e ich merke grade dass das richtige nich hochgeladen werden konnte... leider hab ich keinen plan wie ich das jetz machen sollte...


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> so rein Informationshalber:
> etc.



alles nett und fein und ganz toll, wenn man sich für WoWGeschichte interessiert, aber attraktiv find ich die trotzdem nicht. Das könnte aber auch mit dem durch Fäulnis verursachten Geruch zusammenhängen, den ich mir bei den Untoten vorstelle... 

btw, Blutelfen und Barbies find ich auch unattraktiv, das liegt aber definitv dran, dass ich nichts für weibliche Kurven über hab. Von den männlichen Chars sind ingame leider garkeine attraktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn, dann die Trollstimme!


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> alles nett und fein und ganz toll, wenn man sich für WoWGeschichte interessiert, aber attraktiv find ich die trotzdem nicht. Das könnte aber auch mit dem durch Fäulnis verursachten Geruch zusammenhängen, den ich mir bei den Untoten vorstelle...


Ich find meine Untoten schon attraktiv *out* und insbesondere meine Priesterin voll süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   oha... 


ok, jeder Jeck ist anders! 

aber genau genommen find ich diesen Smiley => 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <= attraktiver als einen Untoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harcal (2. Juni 2009)

So, auch von mir und meinem char mal n vergleich ^^ 

--> [attachment=7847:ich_und_ich.JPG]


Anmerkung: normalerweise renn' ich nur mit Zopf rum, aber nach dem Wandern auf die bergspitze war ich völlig knülle und hab den kühlenden Wind in der Wüste genossen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: warum ist die qualität so mies? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (2. Juni 2009)

pic ist etwas älter[attachment=7848lolol.jpg]


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huck! Resgahr hat gesprochen (;
> btw. find ich Corpse *B*ride auch super ^^



Ich laß das mal so stehen sonst mußt du deinen Beitrag ja auch abändern! ^ 



Esda schrieb:


> alles nett und fein und ganz toll, wenn man sich für WoWGeschichte interessiert, aber attraktiv find ich die trotzdem nicht. Das könnte aber auch mit dem durch Fäulnis verursachten Geruch zusammenhängen, den ich mir bei den Untoten vorstelle...



Naja Untote selbst stört das nicht! ^^

Was wäre besser? Trolle? Ich möchte nicht wissen wie die riechen nach dem es schon Trollschweiß in Flaschen zu kaufen gibt! Ich habs mal ins AH gestellt aber ohne Erfolg. Also beliebt kann der Geruch nicht sein...... Dann hätten wir auch noch die Kühe vom Donnerfels! Der auch liebevoll "Donnerbalken" genannt wird. Mal ehrlich! Wer schonmal an ner Kuhweide vorbei gelaufen ist kann sich vorstellen warum die Tauren immer so hoch bauen.....


----------



## Mäuserich (2. Juni 2009)

Dann mal bilder von mir:

RL:
links: zivil (3/4 Jahr alt)
rechts: auf der Arbeit (aktuell)

ingame:
links: Horden-Main
rechts: Allianz-Main





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gebe zu mein aktueller Bart ist von meinem altem Horden-Main (BE-Pala geklaut)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juni 2009)

Ich habe keine Ähnlichkeit mit meinem char vom Aussehen her.

Von der Psyche hingegen schon (Ist ja auch mein char, oder?).

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Nexus.X (2. Juni 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Guck mal die Gesichter durch da gibt es eins was richtig schön ist.
> 
> Sonst hast du natürlich recht^^


Meinst du schön im Sinne von ... man kann grad so noch erkennen das es mal ein Menschengesicht war?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Esda schrieb:


> alles nett und fein und ganz toll, wenn man sich für WoWGeschichte interessiert, aber attraktiv find ich die trotzdem nicht. Das könnte aber auch mit dem durch Fäulnis verursachten Geruch zusammenhängen, den ich mir bei den Untoten vorstelle...


Gibts schon Computer mit Geruchssimulation? Aber bitte ohne das man sich nen gammeligen Fisch aufs Mainboard kleben muss. (unter den smylies fehlt der kübelnde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich such mir die meisten Charaktere eher nach ihren Bewegungen aus, als nach nach dem Aussehen, da man sie sowieso zu 80% nur von Hinten sieht. Männliche Undeadcaster oder Menschliche 2h Melees haben nen netten Kampfstil zum Beispiel ... Auch wenn sie aussehen wie Freddy Krüger und Arnold Schwarzeneger (Hoffe die Namen sind Ansatzweise richtig)

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (2. Juni 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Das wollte ich eigentlich^^aber irgendwie ist es schon erschreckend was dann zum Vorschein kommt wenn der Mann mit dem Rasierer einmal rübergegangen ist..^^war so "okay erstmal 9mm und dann mal gucken ob noch kürzer"..naja ich lass sie irgendwo dazwischen (:
> 
> Aber zum Char würde es natürlich passen.
> Zumal Glatze einfach mal die einzig Akzeptable Undead Frisur ist (:


hehe ein freund von mir hat sich vor ein paar wochn auch ne glatze rasiert^^
aber das nachrasieren war ihm dann zu stressig^^


----------



## nemø (2. Juni 2009)

Hejau
Mein paladin http://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild2a.png
und ich http://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1100479.jpg


----------



## Mitzy (2. Juni 2009)

Torostrus schrieb:


> hab leider kein Bild von meinem Char auf Arbeit kann ich aber noch nachreichen wobei ich denke das da nicht viel Ähnlichkeit ist
> 
> Icke RL



Was zur Hölle- Fantasy, bist du es? Ok, ich hab nicht erwartet, hier jmd. zu treffen, den ich A.) von meinem Server kenne, b.) mit dem ich auskomme, und c.) den ich auf der FL habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier Bilder von mir:

Ich: http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1921/meinewenigkeit.jpg
Mein char: http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/438/meinchar.jpg

Achtung, mein Bild ist ´n gutes Jahr alt- leider ist meine webcam, und damit mein einziges "Aufnahme" Teil schrott...
Und der char- nun, ich muss derzeit mit ´ner Onboard Lösung zocken, meine Grafikkarte hat es geschreddert und ich krieg erst in 4 Wochen eine...

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue... schauder, und das ist noch das "beste" Bild von denen, welche ich habe...


----------



## KleinerMann7 (2. Juni 2009)

Bei manchen sieht man das Gesicht im Charakter schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Motte (2. Juni 2009)

Mach dann auch mal mit 

Mein RL Foto, sowie Main Char bild kann sich jeder gern auf meiner Mybuffed seite Anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (2. Juni 2009)

Laodà schrieb:


> Find ich super mutig von euch und ein toller thread^^ da sieht man mal wer hinter dem char steckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorg dafür das deine Augen grün leuchten und schraub deine Grafik runter - dann siehste genauso aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Toller Thread ich muss mal Fotos von meim Char und mir machen,dann post ich auch!


----------



## Behem (3. Juni 2009)

Bei der Mähne stell ich meinem virtuellen Ego in nichts nach. *g*

http://img38.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rythus.jpg

http://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ichmej.jpg

Normalerweise trage ich die Haare aber in einem Zopf, war nur damit es mehr zum Char passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (3. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was wäre besser? Trolle? Ich möchte nicht wissen wie die riechen nach dem es schon Trollschweiß in Flaschen zu kaufen gibt! Ich habs mal ins AH gestellt aber ohne Erfolg. Also beliebt kann der Geruch nicht sein...... Dann hätten wir auch noch die Kühe vom Donnerfels! Der auch liebevoll "Donnerbalken" genannt wird. Mal ehrlich! Wer schonmal an ner Kuhweide vorbei gelaufen ist kann sich vorstellen warum die Tauren immer so hoch bauen.....



ich hab nur gesagt, dass Trolle ne sexy Stimme haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Kuhweidegeruch ist mir auch lieber als verwesendes Fleisch, aber ich komm ja auch vom Land...


----------



## Crywalda (3. Juni 2009)

Moinsen,

der thread ist mal super!!!

Allerdings finde ich es ein bisschen doof, dass viele meinen sich für ihr Aussehen entschuldigen zu müssen.

Leute, ihr seid wie ihr seid und jeder ist klasse!!!!

Mal sehen, ob ich das mit dem Bild hinbekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*grummel* und wie bekomme ich nun ein Bild vom meinem Troll hier rein?


----------



## Mitzy (3. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> ich hab nur gesagt, dass Trolle ne sexy Stimme haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Trolle klingen, als wären sie allzeitb(e)reit... Und was den Kuhweidengeruch angeht- hey, aus dem...Mist...wird teilweise Papier hergestellt, und auch zum heizen genutzt (wobei das nur meist bei den Leuten selber, die die Kühe haben)!



Crywalda schrieb:


> (...)
> Allerdings finde ich es ein bisschen doof, dass viele meinen sich für ihr Aussehen entschuldigen zu müssen.
> 
> Leute, ihr seid wie ihr seid und jeder ist klasse!!!!
> ...



Zum 1. Teil:
Ich hab ein kaputtes Bein, wenn ich nur in die Stadt gehe, um zur Bank zu kommen für Zaster holen- dann habe ich teils mehr Aufmerksamkeit, als Arny, wenn er durch New York geht um zu shoppen... Übertrieben gesagt...
Ich denke mal, da die WoW Community teilweise eine "eigene" Gesellschaft ist, und man es vllt. von der "realen" Gesellschaft so gewohnt ist, dass man sich vorher gegenüber eventualitäten absichert.

Zum 2. Teil:
Mach einen Screenshot von deinem char im Spiel (Druck Taste- wenn du die Pfeil Tasten hast, mehr rechts, dann musst du nur nach oben gucken- genau beschreiben kann ich´s nich, sorry) und lade das Bild dann hoch.
Der Screenshot ist in deinem WoW Ordner unter Screenshot(s) zu finden


----------



## Esda (3. Juni 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Trolle klingen, als wären sie allzeitb(e)reit...


gemeint waren männliche Trolle, das hab ich total vergessen zu sagen, sorry deswegen. 

Das ist so knuffig, wenn die irgendwas von 'Man sagt, Gliedmaßen wachsen größer nach, wenn sie abgeschnitten werden... alles gelogen!' murmeln und herzzerreißend, wenn die Heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da will ich immer mitmachen ^^



Ich finde es auch mutig von jedem, sein Bild hier hoch zu laden. Und wegen seinem Aussehen muss sich ja wohl keiner entschuldigen! Gottseidank sind hier keine Flamer unterwegs (oder ich hab sie nur verpasst, dann vielen dank dem aufmerksamen Mod), weil sich sonst wahrscheinlich viele nicht mehr trauen würden.


----------



## Mitzy (3. Juni 2009)

Trolle sind die besten maaaan...

Tazdingo...

Ich mag sie!


Was die Flamer angeht- nun, von mir aus sollen Sie mich flamen, wenn Sie es nötig haben ;D Ich bin alt genug, ich kann über die Dinge stehen und mich auch auf meine Art und Weise (Gott, ich liebe den Sarkasmus und den Zynismus) wehren ;D
Wobei die Frage wäre, ob ich nich am Ende ZAM zum Opfer falle... Ob es hilft, wenn ich dann noch um Gnade bettel, wenn ich Ihn auf der Games Convention sehen sollte... Wobei, es wirkt höchstwarscheinlich seltsam, wenn sich ein Mensch dem anderen vor die Füße wirft und bettelt... EGAL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas nachbearbeitet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsilein (3. Juni 2009)

*vertüdelt*


----------



## Benegeserit (10. Juli 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Me: http://www.abload.de/img/meeemb3x.png (bischen länger her, war auf einem Event) Für ein aktuelleres siehe links. *g*



ich glaub dein bild ist seitenverkehrt....*sich gleich wieder verkrümelt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benegeserit (10. Juli 2009)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Ähnlichkeit ist einfach verblüffend *fg*


----------

